# mosquito firing problem



## pimpjuice351 (May 9, 2011)

my mosquito is having a firing problem. with a round in the chamber and the hammer cocked back it will not fire. if i decock it and pull the trigger it will fire. any help with this problem will be much apreciated.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

are you using primium ammo, such as mini-mags?

Mosquitos do not play well with bulk ammo.

is this a new Misquito or did you buy it used? 

one of the "fixes" for the heavy trigger pull shown on the sig forum website is to remove a small washer in the hammer spring assembly. is it possible someone removed this washer prior to your ownership?

john


----------



## pimpjuice351 (May 9, 2011)

i bought it brand new i use cci ammo. with the hammer cocked back the trigger just pulls all the way back but it does not release the hammer.


----------



## pimpjuice351 (May 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## sunburst (Jul 5, 2011)

I had the same exact problem. I called the company and they sent me a call tag to return the gun. There and back in just under 2 weeks. The returned paperwork said they:
1. inspected the pistol
2. installed a mag catch spring
3. reamed the barrel
4. lubricated and test fired the gun.

Seems to work okay with a snap cap. I'll actually take it out to shoot later this week.

Hope this helped some.


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

I was looking at this pistol at Academy Sports this weekend, until I read numerous threads about the FTF & FTE issues. I had hoped someone would have encouraging reports that Sig had solved these problems by now....I guess I had better consider the other top two semi-pistols out there!
Doug


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

qcdougn said:


> I was looking at this pistol at Academy Sports this weekend, until I read numerous threads about the FTF & FTE issues. I had hoped someone would have encouraging reports that Sig had solved these problems by now....I guess I had better consider the other top two semi-pistols out there!
> Doug


I'd bet these issues are largely due to ammo choice. I think these guns perform fine as long as you use the proper ammo, and keep them clean and oiled. With CCI Mini Mags, I rarely had an issue.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a "pink" Mosquito I bought for my daughter.

We had some feeding problems until I cleaned it real well.

We used only premium ammo for 100 rounds.

Lightly oiled the rails .. it doesn't seem to like heavy grease on it's rails.

We've now put several hundred rounds through it and it we're using all kinds of cheap ammo.

We're having no problems after it broke in.

In fact it is fun to shoot and very accurate.

I shoot it all the time.

:smt1099


----------

